# Ponce inlet



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I plan to be in the Daytona/Ponce Inlet area around October 22. What's the fishing like at that time? Did the hurricanes do any damage to that area?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

fished the jetty on October 23. Surf very rough; heard a few snook and reds were caught. Then moved to inlet and caught 2 whiting 2 catfish and a small jack.

Next two days fished surf at Ormond Beach. Caught whiting, a red, a catfish and a small jack.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you have to fight with many patrons while you were there or were the beaches pretty empty?


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Did you have to fight with many patrons while you were there or were the beaches pretty empty?


Beaches were pretty empty. Jetty had maybe 15 people. Ormond beach perhaps 3-5 at most.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Seems like last time I was down that way, somebody said that the guitarfish were plentiful in that area and couldn't hardly keep em knocked off the line. You hear anything of that nature?


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Did not see or hear of any guitarfish. I had to look on google to see what they look like. I did catch what I thought was a small skate in the inlet.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

So how was Fishing experience at Daytona/Ponce Inlet ?


----------

